
Space Force met with Skepticism in Senate Hearing - hhs
https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politics/watch-trumps-space-force-met-with-skepticism-in-senate-hearing
======
korethr
Eh, I don't see the point. IMO, this already falls under the mission of the
Air Force. I'm glad the senate is skeptical, and would be worried if they
weren't; it's a silly idea.

I'd much rather have a Congress that is willing to question the president and
reject his sillier ideas than one that follows his lead unquestioningly.

